# grumpy cockatiels



## sarahxxx92 (Dec 11, 2012)

Does anyone else have a single cockatiel that's very attached to you and gets grumpy if they don't get enough attention?

Lately I've been working more than usual, and while I'm home in the afternoons and I let bandit out I can tell she is frustrated from being stuck in her cage all day... but she usually does a few laps flying around the room then will settle down with me and be a good girl! 

but I spent Saturday day and night away and came back Sunday afternoon- she was SO grumpy! 
she did her usual fly around the room but then landed on my hand and if I moved even a tiny bit she would crack it and start doing this irritated chirp and kind of peck me but not really biting.

I don't know if its because she is female, hormonal? or she's just very attached to me.. 
I do feel guilty when I'm busy working and don't have as much time for her but that's life and I need money to buy her food and toys!


She has lots of toys in her cage and she is actually starting to play with them now so that's good! and she lives in the same room as my 4 budgies so its not like she's completely alone even though she isn't that fond of them!


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

I have 3 and they still get grumpy when I can't be with them as much as usual. I was out of town Friday and Saturday, driving my brother back to college, and when I got back late Sunday Pippin greeted me with a sharp nip and a squawk like "Where were you? I WAS SO WORRIED."


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Harvey gets really, really irritated with me if I don't spend enough time with him. All of my birds do it though, it's normal


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

yup zippy is a Velcro bird tho he is beginning to realise if i vanish for two minutes I have not abandoned him


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Chance is like this , If you stop scritching him he gets angry and starts attacking your hand lol He is also very vocal if you leave the room


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Beaker is sometimes like that, but I'm kind of his mate, so he is attached to me like when I leave he'll flock call to me


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

It means they love you!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Yup Skiddles gets her grumpy pants on with me if she doesn't feel the love. LOL!


----------



## WhiteCarnation (Jul 14, 2013)

Jub will peck at me pretty hard if i stop his morning scratches early!

They need a lot of attention and they'll show it


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

Woody is being awful with me lately for exactly the same reason - they've upped my hours at work! And now he's in my room he doesn't see action as much. Poor boy!


----------



## Gingershine12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Chica is more attached to my mom than she is to me, so when my mom goes to work she gets really grumpy.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

YES! My tiel gets very grumpy if I don't give him enough attention and literally throws stuff off my desk...


----------



## Alemap118 (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm starting to see the same thing. I have to take care of my mom 3 days a week so I only have Willie put of his cage in the morning while I work and then he goes back in and by the time I get ho,e it is cover up time. And he gets mad at me the next day. They certainly can be moody.


----------

